# Noob hit Noob hit!



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

I feel like I've been hit by a MOAB! In case you haven't seen me post before I am a noob to the hobby and this is my first time being bombed. I want to send out a huge thank you to @10Bears for my first bomb. Wow that's seems weird thanking someone for completely obliterating you! Haha but I really do want to give a shout for making me feel so welcomed to the community. These were sent to me today and I am very excited to get home to them. I only have 30 more days at sea till I can come home to enjoy them. The count down clock has begun.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Awesome hit!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit @10Bears!

And welcome to the annals of the walking wounded @kitchenwarrior.

Paddle faster. That's a nice bunch of bomb fuses waiting to be lit.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats and good job.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Helluva bomb!!!! Blow into the sails a little harder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Medic!!!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Daaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmnn! Nice hit!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

That's awesome. Great gesture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Great selection no matter your experience with cigars. Nice hit!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome hit buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Great way to treat a noob! Awesome hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

^What Toker said! Very nicely done!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Get your feet on dry land and, walk it off. You'll surely find something you'll like in that selection. Great hit @10Bears!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome, some great smokes there!  @10Bears I like the way you operate!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great Hit!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

